# Hoya pubicalyx cv 'Red Buttons'



## nikv (May 21, 2009)

Someone recently posted some photos of a Hoya carnosa in bloom. That inspired me to take a few photos of one of my Hoyas. I've had this plant for almost twenty-five years. It blooms repeatedly for me in the greenhouse from Spring through Fall. 












It currently has about a dozen umbels in bloom right now.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 21, 2009)

How cool - that's a beautiful plant you have there.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 21, 2009)

Cool-beans! 

You must be deeply attached to this plant after 25 years. I looks like its treated you well!


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2009)

Amazing colour combination!!! WOW!! Are those fragrant??? Can you post a pic of the whole plant?? TY


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2009)

great!!! on my screen, it looks like glass!!! Jean


----------



## P-chan (May 22, 2009)

Beautiful! I love Hoyas, and have a few. Folks always comment on how the blooms don't look real. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2009)

:clap:  Red Buttons! couldn't be more perfect!  :clap:


----------



## nikv (May 22, 2009)

I'll try to get a photo of the whole plant, but it is a vine. It has wrapped itself around a few of it's neighboring pots. I'll do my best.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2009)

I like Hoyas, also. I've not seen one with such bright red centers like this one. You should make cuttings and sell one to me...


----------



## likespaphs (May 23, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> ...You should make cuttings and sell one to me...




and me!

that is neat!


----------



## P-chan (May 23, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I like Hoyas, also. I've not seen one with such bright red centers like this one. You should make cuttings and sell one to me...



...and me!


----------



## Renegayde (May 23, 2009)

ROFL I think I would line up for a cutting as well


----------



## bcostello (May 23, 2009)

It does look like glass. Very pretty.
My hoya was a gift and now it's 10 feet long.


----------

